# INNODB backup probleme



## Guest (17. Apr 2008)

Hi!

Verwende eine mysql Datenbank mit der ich mittels des jdbc Treibers mit Java kommuniziere! Habe bis jetzt immer Datenbanken vom Typ MyIsam verwendet! Bei dieser datenbank, brauche ich aber leider Transactions, da bei ich mehrer e Inserts hintereinander durchführe und gewährleisten muss, dass nur wenn alle Inserts funktioniert haben, in die Datenbank geschrieben werden darf! Desshalb muss ich ja jetzt die INNODB Engine verwenden!

Meine Datenbank läuft unter XAMPP! Bis jetzt hatte ich immer meine Datenbank Dateien im mysql/Data ordner und habe dort den gewünschten Ordner einfach gebackupt! Mit INNODB funktioniert das leider nicht! Habe schon versucht die *.frm Dateien aus dem "mysql/data" ordner woanders hin zu kopieren, nur leider konnte ich sie dann nicht wieder herstellen! Gibts irgend einen einfachen weg, dass ich diese Datenbank irgendwie backupen kann?

Noch besser wäre es, wenns über einen Backup button direkt in meinem Java Programm funktionieren würde! Ist das prinzipiell möglich? Wenn ja, wäre ich über ein wenig Hilfe bzw. über Beispiele sehr froh!

Danke!


----------



## Guest (19. Apr 2008)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/mysqldump.html

ist eine Lösing


----------



## Guest (20. Apr 2008)

Hi!

Habs jetzt anders gelöst! Der Speicherort der INNODB datendatei kann direkt im XAMPP eingestellt werden! Jetzt sichere ich einfach auf Knopfdruck den gesamten Datenbankordner! Funktioniert eigentlich perfekt!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

